# LCP Recall



## AZ Outlaws

Here we go again! Ruger has just posted a recall for the LCP for the same reason they did for the SR9... the gun may go off if dropped.

Here is the link with all the information...

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/LCPRecall/index.html


----------



## Brandon1

I think that it shows what kind of company Ruger is to recall them in the first place, replace them for free, ship for free and back with a free mag.


----------



## unpecador

Brandon1 said:


> I think that it shows what kind of company Ruger is to recall them in the first place, replace them for free, ship for free and back with a free mag.


AKA the CYA approach.


----------



## mikej997

I just got off the phone with Ruger. They are currently waiting on parts for this recall, but put my name on the list. When they have the stuff on hand they will ship me a box to send it to them. He said expect 1 week turn around on the gun once I ship it in. Seems pretty easy. I guess, for a new mag with finger extension, I won't complain.

You guys are really on the ball with the info. :smt023 He said the recall came out 5pm Eastern time.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

I talked with them earlier today too. They are also going to put the newer slide stop on and re-mill the area where the peening has occured in the older guns.


----------



## buck32

No complaints from me either. I'll take a free magazine and pinky extension anytime.:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham

Huh. A company designs an unsafe pistol, sell tens of thousands of them before initiating a recall for which they don't actually have parts, and LCP owners are _thanking them_.

Glad I stuck with my KelTec.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Mike Barham said:


> Huh. A company designs an unsafe pistol, sell tens of thousands of them before initiating a recall for which they don't actually have parts, and LCP owners are _thanking them_.


I have to agree that this is rather surprising to me. I personally wouldn't be so grateful.

I agree that it's great that they admit to the problem and do their best to fix it, but that wouldn't make it all better since I was getting a free magazine with a pinky extension. _Especially_ since they just went through the same thing with the SR9. I most certainly wouldn't be purchasing any new releases from Ruger for a long time.

A P3AT or LCP is going to be my next firearms purchase. Considering this, the fact that they're pretty much the same gun, and it will reside in my pocket for the majority of the time, I think I'll go with the ugly, yet functional, P3AT.

Just my .02 :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## mikej997

How many recalls have you ever had to participate in? 
Most that I have the luck to end up in is where I have to take (or ship) the product in at my time and expense to get it fixed. I have had this happen with vehicles, camper, home appliances, etc. costing me gas and or shipping charges. In my experience all you get is a fixed product. Ruger, in my opinion, has gone the extra mile with the offer of a free magazine for the trouble. 
Granted, recalls aren't desirable, but I think as far as a recall is concerned Ruger is trying to do good by this one.


----------



## unpecador

mikej997 said:


> Granted, recalls aren't desirable, but I think as far as a recall is concerned Ruger is trying to do good by this one.





> A product recall is a request to return to the maker a batch or an entire production run of a product, usually due to the discovery of safety issues. *The recall is an effort to limit liability for corporate negligence (which can cause costly legal penalties) and to improve or avoid damage to publicity.*


Product Recall


----------



## Mike Barham

mikej997 said:


> Granted, recalls aren't desirable, but I think as far as a recall is concerned Ruger is trying to do good by this one.


They'd do even better by hiring engineers who can design safe pistols.


----------



## kev74

mikej997 said:


> Granted, recalls aren't desirable, but I think as far as a recall is concerned Ruger is trying to do good by this one.


They're not doing good or being nice. Now that they are aware of the problem, every unmodified gun is a liability for Ruger - a HUGE liability and will remain on their books as such. That means their insurance premiums will go up, their lawyer bills will go up, and since they've got additional liabilities on their books, it will cost them more to borrow money. Not to mention, if one or more of these guns were to be dropped and kills its owner or other bystander (kids, wife, etc.) it would have the potential to bankrupt them, depending how good the survivor's lawyers are. That's why they're being so "nice". And having this happen on two models is double the problem. They'll be paying for this for a long long time.


----------



## kev74

Mike Barham said:


> They'd do even better by hiring engineers who can design safe pistols.


Between this mess and the SR9, I'm sure a couple of people have gotten their walking papers already.


----------



## JeffWard

Kel-Tec has "decent" Customer Service too... and free mags! 

I ordered a belt-clip, a pinky-hook, and a spare mag for my '3AT. They sent me two mags and the pinky hook by mistake. I called, they appologized profusely, told me to keep the mag for free, and shipped the clip the same day...

THAT is Customer Service... not a free mag as bribery for your silence.

I'll keep my "crappy" Kel-Tec, thanks... Call it a Kel-Tank... ugly, but damn effective.

Jeff


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Mike Barham said:


> They'd do even better by hiring engineers who can design safe pistols.


Didn't Kel-Tec recently redo the hammer block or something on your beloved P3AT's? So what's the difference?


----------



## mikej997

kev74 said:


> They're not doing good or being nice. Now that they are aware of the problem, every unmodified gun is a liability for Ruger - a HUGE liability and will remain on their books as such. That means their insurance premiums will go up, their lawyer bills will go up, and since they've got additional liabilities on their books, it will cost them more to borrow money. Not to mention, if one or more of these guns were to be dropped and kills its owner or other bystander (kids, wife, etc.) it would have the potential to bankrupt them, depending how good the survivor's lawyers are. That's why they're being so "nice". And having this happen on two models is double the problem. They'll be paying for this for a long long time.


 I understand all of this. The liability is the same with almost any recall, from meat to baby beds. Once they announce the recall and publish it, their lability is decreased a lot. If someone chooses not to participate, well then, that is their problem isn't it? Ruger is offering an incentive to participate here. 
A big recall that comes to mind is the Firestone tire recall on Ford vehicles a few years ago. Lots of liability and even more exposure to both companies due to the numbers of recalled vehicles with those tires out there. The did not offer any incentive. They did not bounce for the gas. They did not make it necessarily easy or quick. All you got, if you took your vehicle in at your own expense and time, was the replacement parts if needed, and the knowledge that it probably won't kill you now. 
All I am saying is that I feel Ruger is at least trying to make this recall better by offering something. Having it happen on two models does definitely raise the question about design though.
I have shot a P3AT and given the choice between the two, I would choose Ruger again any time. This recall doesn't give me any real concerns like it does some of you, shoot, I still drive a Ford even after the recall on their tires (and several others I can't remember what for). I know there are supposedly reliable P3ATs out there, and congratulations to those of you who got one, but from what I understand there are way more reliable LCPs.


----------



## Arkangel

At first I really wanted one then I came to my senses and decided to wait until all the bugs were out. I figure this time next year I will either buy or pass.


----------



## Mike Barham

AZ Outlaws said:


> Didn't Kel-Tec recently redo the hammer block or something on your beloved P3AT's? So what's the difference?


I'll go out on a limb here and say there is a difference between a redesign that mildly improves the function of a safe pistol, and recalling a patently unsafe pistol after JUST RECALLING another pistol for the VERY SAME problem.

Ruger isn't doing anyone any favors here. This is CYA for a major engineering blunder. Strange that the company that has for decades plastered their guns with safety warnings keeps punching out unsafe designs.


----------



## hideit

different owners?


----------



## kev74

Same owner, but different bosses now that Mr. Ruger is gone. From what I have read about him, there would have been hell to pay if this happened under his watch.


----------



## JeffWard

AZ Outlaws said:


> Didn't Kel-Tec recently redo the hammer block or something on your beloved P3AT's? So what's the difference?


Mike beat me again...

Safety Recall on an unsafe design = Design improvement/fix on a safe gun???

Ahhhh, NO.


----------



## oak1971

Well, my 70 year old mom got bit by the recall. She just picked hers up Tuesday. I was dissapointed in it form the start. I thought the quality was poor and the trigger garbage. When I heard about the recall, (thanks all) it went back to my trusted gun shop. Jalensky's gave her a full refund, even though it had been fired. They then took the rest off the shelf to send back. They sold her a Sig 232 for 100 bucks more. It is 1000% a better gun. :smt023


----------



## Teuthis

The LCP is a good shooter. It's reliable and easy to conceal. If you have one, don't get too excited. Just contact Ruger and when they're ready they'll send for it and you can have it reconfigured. Big deal.


----------



## Todd

Teuthis said:


> The LCP is a good shooter. It's reliable and easy to conceal. If you have one, don't get too excited. Just contact Ruger and when they're ready they'll send for it and you can have it reconfigured. Big deal.


And until they are ready for your gun, hope you don't drop it. :smt033


----------



## Lucky13

oak1971 said:


> Well, my 70 year old mom got bit by the recall. She just picked hers up Tuesday. I was dissapointed in it form the start. I thought the quality was poor and the trigger garbage. When I heard about the recall, (thanks all) it went back to my trusted gun shop. Jalensky's gave her a full refund, even though it had been fired. They then took the rest off the shelf to send back. They sold her a Sig 232 for 100 bucks more. It is 1000% a better gun. :smt023


Absolutely! I love my 232. When the LCP first came out, I spotted one in a gun shop that caters to LEOs (only way you can get one in California). I thought the size was great, but, I've never owned a Ruger and didn't know too much about them. Hope they get the problem fixed and that no one ends up getting hurt.


----------



## oak1971

Lucky13 said:


> Absolutely! I love my 232. When the LCP first came out, I spotted one in a gun shop that caters to LEOs (only way you can get one in California). I thought the size was great, but, I've never owned a Ruger and didn't know too much about them. Hope they get the problem fixed and that no one ends up getting hurt.


I think maybe they rushed the LCP to market. Still, a dropped pistol test can't be that hard to do.


----------



## Bisley

I have an LCP that has to go back. 

I'm still carrying it every day, and I still shoot it regularly. I just don't drop it. I also don't shoot lead bullets in it, anymore, 'cause it doesn't like them. Other than that, it's fine. I don't consider this any more of a disaster than those KelTec owners did, who found out their particular guns needed a 'fluff and buff,' right out of the box.

Of course, I would recommend that the KelTec owners who seem to be enjoying this so much, don't drop their guns, either. After all, they are mostly the same folks who said the Ruger was a clone of the P3AT, so...

I mean who really knows if Ruger is really 'the devil' for selling a bad gun...or if they are just a good company for owning up to a mistake. Maybe KelTec is just keeping their fingers crossed.:mrgreen:


----------



## revolvers&w

The owner of my local gunshop advised me against a purchase of the L.C.P this summer. He could have sold it to me at a premium when supply was low instead he said that I should wait until supply stabilized and see if any quality issues were going to arise.
It is dissapointing to see Ruger having these quality issues but gratifying to see dealers with more than the bottom line in mind.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

revolvers&w said:


> The owner of my local gunshop advised me against a purchase of the L.C.P this summer. He could have sold it to me at a premium when supply was low instead he said that I should wait until supply stabilized and see if any quality issues were going to arise.
> It is dissapointing to see Ruger having these quality issues but gratifying to see dealers with more than the bottom line in mind.


Wow, that's unheard of. Atleast at any shop I've ever been to.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

Bisley said:


> I'm still carrying it every day, and I still shoot it regularly. I just don't drop it. I also don't shoot lead bullets in it, anymore, 'cause it doesn't like them. Other than that, it's fine. I don't consider this any more of a disaster than those KelTec owners did, who found out their particular guns needed a 'fluff and buff,' right out of the box.


I don't know about a "fluff and buff." My P32 and P3AT have run perfectly right out of the box, and have the P3ATs of several colleagues. Anyway, minor functional improvements done at the owner's option are hardly the same thing as a widespread recall of a dangerous pistol.



> Of course, I would recommend that the KelTec owners who seem to be enjoying this so much, don't drop their guns, either. After all, they are mostly the same folks who said the Ruger was a clone of the P3AT, so...


Yes, it appears Ruger cannot successfully copy either a Glock or a KelTec. :mrgreen:



> I mean who really knows if Ruger is really 'the devil' for selling a bad gun...or if they are just a good company for owning up to a mistake.


It's not a matter of being a "good company." Dangerous products have to be recalled if the company wants to avoid lawsuits and remain in business.

I'm not saying Ruger is the devil...just that their pistol design engineers appear incompetent. Drop-safe guns have existed for decades, but Ruger can't seem to get it right - on two guns in a row now.

I'm glad Ruger fans like their unsafe guns so much that they can be bought off with a spare magazine, though.


----------



## Todd

Bisley said:


> I'm still carrying it every day, and I still shoot it regularly. *I just don't drop it.*


Then with that logic, you should take out the seat belts in your car. It's still OK to drive it, just don't crash it. You're that sure-handed that you can guarantee you'll *never* drop the gun? You should have been a receiver in the NFL or a baseball player then, they both could use you.

I am not that naive/arrogant/(insert adjective here) to think that I will *never* drop a gun. I know there are these things called "accidents" that unless you're a psychic, you can't predict. It's nice to have some safety devices around just in case.


----------



## tekhead1219

Mike Barham said:


> It's not a matter of being a "good company." Dangerous products have to be recalled if the company wants to avoid lawsuits and remain in business.


You are right about avoiding lawsuits, but, they also did not need to provide shipping charges both ways, nor did they need to provide a conciliatory mag with the repair. Like you though, I would take a hard look at any future Ruger products and let them be on the market a while before I purchased another one. How times change, last Ruger's I looked at were back in the 70's and it was at or near the top of all lists (depending on the model) as "the gun to have in your collection".


----------



## Bisley

Todd said:


> Then with that logic, you should take out the seat belts in your car. It's still OK to drive it, just don't crash it. You're that sure-handed that you can guarantee you'll *never* drop the gun? You should have been a receiver in the NFL or a baseball player then, they both could use you.
> 
> I am not that naive/arrogant/(insert adjective here) to think that I will *never* drop a gun. I know there are these things called "accidents" that unless you're a psychic, you can't predict. It's nice to have some safety devices around just in case.


No need to get yourself worked up over it.

There are certain cardinal rules that old farts like me grew up with, in regard to guns. Back before the government took over the job of protecting everyone from themselves, dads and grandpas and big brothers and uncles all taught their kids to never sweep a gun across anyone, never put your finger in the trigger guard till ready to fire, and never, ever drop a gun...because not so long ago, _any_ gun might go off if dropped. I grew up in such an environment and the thought of actually dropping a gun is blasphemy to me. I won't say that I have never violated any of those rules, or that I could not ever drop a gun, but the likelihood is very low.

But thanks for the lecture, anyway. You are a hell of a moderator.


----------



## Bisley

Mike Barham said:


> I don't know about a "fluff and buff." My P32 and P3AT have run perfectly right out of the box, and have the P3ATs of several colleagues.


There are lots of happy KelTec owners, just like there are lots of happy Taurus owners. But if you run the numbers, I think you will discover that both companies have had more issues with quality control over the years than Ruger. The only KelTecs I have ever handled are the ones people needed help with to get them to run properly. Our personal experiences are simply not the same.



> I'm not saying Ruger is the devil...just that their pistol design engineers appear incompetent. Drop-safe guns have existed for decades, but Ruger can't seem to get it right - on two guns in a row now.


I don't want to be the spokesman in charge of defending Ruger. The LCP is the only one I currently own and I recognize it for what it is-an over-priced copy of another cheap gun, both of which work pretty well, most of the time.

I just find it amusing for KelTec owners to be celebrating over another company's poor quality control.


----------



## Todd

Bisley said:


> No need to get yourself worked up over it.


Who's worked up? Believe me, you haven't been around here long enough to see me worked up. Simply putting it out there how I see it.



Bisley said:


> I won't say that I have never violated any of those rules, or that I could not ever drop a gun, but the likelihood is very low.


Well, I'm glad you're so self-confident. For your own safety and the safety of innocent people around you, I hope you're right.



Bisley said:


> But thanks for the lecture, anyway. You are a hell of a moderator.


I'll take that as a complement and not an open, yet veiled criticism of how I mod.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

BeefyBeefo said:


> Wow, that's unheard of. Atleast at any shop I've ever been to.
> 
> -Jeff-


Same here for the most part. I have one shop that is pretty close to me that will shoot from the hip and be straight with people. He's one of those I want you back and often kind of guys. I wish there was more like that. Most it's a fanboy thing or whatever gets the bonus that month. :smt011:smt012:smtmoe


----------



## Mike Barham

Bisley said:


> There are lots of happy KelTec owners, just like there are lots of happy Taurus owners. But if you run the numbers, I think you will discover that both companies have had more issues with quality control over the years than Ruger.


That is probably an accurate statement as far as it goes. However, I am unaware of any Taurus or KelTec pistols that will fire when dropped. Yet Ruger has managed to design two in a row. Maybe they need their QC people to stand over the engineers rather than the production workers.



> I just find it amusing for KelTec owners to be celebrating over another company's poor quality control.


I'm not celebrating. I just wonder why some Ruger owners buy an unsafe design and then grovel in gratitude because Ruger gives them (gee whiz!) a whole magazine and free freight to fix a massive engineering screw-up that could have potentially led to death. Ruger should never have let these unsafe guns out of the factory, _especially_ after the SR9 experience.


----------



## tekhead1219

Mike Barham said:


> I'm not celebrating. I just wonder why some Ruger owners buy an unsafe design and then grovel in gratitude because Ruger gives them (gee whiz!) a whole magazine and free freight to fix a massive engineering screw-up that could have potentially led to death. Ruger should never have let these unsafe guns out of the factory, _especially_ after the SR9 experience.


I can't help but wonder at what height the drop was from. Especially with a DAO operation. Hard to believe a drop from shoulder height would set it off. Before you say anything...I am not volunteering to drop mine with a round in the chamber to find out. That's what QA is for. I'm just sending mine in to get it fixed.:smt033


----------



## kev74

If Ruger really loved us, they'd give out free stuff without selling an unsafe product. :mrgreen:

:watching:


----------



## Todd

tekhead1219 said:


> Before you say anything...I am not volunteering to drop mine with a round in the chamber to find out. That's what QA is for. I'm just sending mine in to get it fixed.:smt033


Chicken. :mrgreen:


----------



## kev74

Here is CZ's drop test procedure:


> Safety requirements:
> 
> Drop test
> 1.5 meter (4.9") drop test, this is done 54 times with the pistol loaded (blank) and the hammer cocked. Dropping the pistol on the butt, the muzzle, back of the slide, sides of the gun, top of the slide, in essence, any angle that you could drop the gun from. This is done on concrete and 0 failures are allowed! A failure is the gun firing.
> 
> 3meter drop (9.8") 5 times with the pistol loaded (blank) and the hammer cocked, This is done on concrete and 0 failures are allowed! A failure is the gun firing.
> 
> After these tests are complete the gun must fire without service.
> 
> The factory contracted an independent lab to do additional testing on guns that previously passed the drop tests. These pistol were dropped an additional 352 times without failure.


Link

I'd like to see what Ruger's testing procedure looks like.

:watching:


----------



## Todd

kev74 said:


> I'd like to see what Ruger's testing procedure looks like.


They probably drop the gun, with a little parachute attached, into a foam pit or a box of pillows. :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> They probably drop the gun, with a little parachute attached, into a foam pit or a box of pillows. :smt033


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023



tekhead1219 said:


> I can't help but wonder at what height the drop was from. Especially with a DAO operation.


I am not for a second pretending to know what would cause something like this to happens, but if I had to guess, I would say that the action of the pistol has little to do with what causes it to fire when dropped. Anybody have any input on this? :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219

kev74 said:


> Here is CZ's drop test procedure:...


That's all well and good, but, with that scenario the hammer is already cocked and ready to fire. Not the case with the LCP and the DAO configuration. That is why I'm curious about it.:mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador

Todd said:


> They probably drop the gun, with a little parachute attached, into a foam pit or a box of pillows. :smt033


:anim_lol:


----------



## tekhead1219

Todd said:


> Chicken. :mrgreen:


:smt117......:anim_lol:


----------



## Bisley

Mike Barham said:


> I'm not celebrating. I just wonder why some Ruger owners buy an unsafe design and then grovel in gratitude because Ruger gives them (gee whiz!) a whole magazine and free freight to fix a massive engineering screw-up that could have potentially led to death. Ruger should never have let these unsafe guns out of the factory, _especially_ after the SR9 experience.


I guess I would probably also wonder about that, if I were to see groveling Ruger owners, as you apparently have.

Personally, I bought the Ruger because it filled a niche in my self-defense 'rotation.' I had looked at KelTecs and NAA's and Berettas, held them in my hand and didn't like them. The Ruger felt enough better (to me), and looked enough better (to me), and, at least in my mind, had a better reputation for getting it right the first time.

Obviously that did not completely work out, but I don't consider it a deal-breaker, since I own other guns that cannot be safely dropped, and likely will buy others that cannot be safely dropped.

Anyhow, I'm tired of defending Ruger, and that wasn't my intent when I replied to this thread. I have actually criticized the LCP in other threads and gotten jumped on in them, too. You folks are pretty strident about keeping your pecking order intact, and I'm not trying to upset your little club. I could really care less about anything but discussing guns with knowledgable people, and helping newbies, whenever I can.


----------



## forestranger

As the owner of 4 Rugers & 4 KTs, no pleasure here in the recall. I want both companies to "live long & prosper". Have yet to even see a LCP in this part of woods. Wishing all of you a "quick turnaround".


----------



## Todd

Bisley said:


> You folks are pretty strident about keeping your pecking order intact, and I'm not trying to upset your little club.


OK everyone, which one of you club members talked about the super-secret pecking order? No one was to discuss the pecking order! Who told? :numbchuck::numbchuck::numbchuck:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol:


So it was you!!!!


----------



## unpecador

:smt077


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> So it was you!!!!


NEVER! :smt1097

-Jeff- :anim_lol::watching:


----------



## Todd

unpecador said:


> :smt077


And you too?!?!



BeefyBeefo said:


> NEVER! :smt1097


We'll just see about that.


----------



## unpecador

Todd said:


> And you too?!?!


Yes, I admit it, I have been infiltrating the club all along and don't believe BB, it was his idea. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

:smt170


----------



## Todd

unpecador said:


> Yes, I admit it, I have been infiltrating the club all along and don't believe BB, it was his idea. :mrgreen:





BeefyBeefo said:


> :smt170


You're both on Double Super Secret Probation now!


----------



## unpecador

Wow! That's it, and I'm still in the club...? Cool!

I apologize to my fellow club members for the mishandling of Top Secret information but once I found out that the super-secret pecking order was worth millions of dollars, I became overwhelmed with greed. It will never happen again, I give my word. :smt023


----------



## niadhf

kev74 said:


> Here is CZ's drop test procedure:
> 
> Link
> 
> I'd like to see what Ruger's testing procedure looks like.
> 
> :watching:


someones math is wrong.
1.5 meters is not 4.5 inches as is written (and yes kev i know it wasn't you). Just a little factoid check thrown in here. the " symbol stands for inchces in measurement. its the ' symbol thats feet. Not sure a 4.5inch test is much :anim_lol:


----------



## kev74

niadhf said:


> someones math is wrong.
> 1.5 meters is not 4.5 inches as is written (and yes kev i know it wasn't you). Just a little factoid check thrown in here. the " symbol stands for inchces in measurement. its the ' symbol thats feet. Not sure a 4.5inch test is much :anim_lol:


No good foreigners! :smt076

Maybe Ruger got their metric/SAE conversions wrong... it happened to NASA. A 4.5 inch drop test would explain a lot. :mrgreen:


----------



## revolvers&w

DevilsJohnson said:


> Same here for the most part. I have one shop that is pretty close to me that will shoot from the hip and be straight with people. He's one of those I want you back and often kind of guys. I wish there was more like that. Most it's a fanboy thing or whatever gets the bonus that month. :smt011:smt012:smtmoe


You are right this guy wants you as customers for life not just long enough to sell you the next big thing.
The respect he earned by advising me against a purchase will bring me back through his door whenever i am in the market.

Don't know where you are in KY Devils Johnson but this shop is only about 5 miles north of Derby City on 65.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

kev74 said:


> Same owner, but different bosses now that Mr. Ruger is gone. From what I have read about him, there would have been hell to pay if this happened under his watch.


You're real right about that.


----------



## finski

Teuthis said:


> The LCP is a good shooter. It's reliable and easy to conceal. If you have one, don't get too excited. Just contact Ruger and when they're ready they'll send for it and you can have it reconfigured. Big deal.


My sentiments exactly. I didn't realize the extra mag came with a pinky extension. Yeah!!!
I love my LCP.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Could HandgunForum make this kind of information into a front page "sticky"? 

Reason ~ Safety


----------



## tc2

Ruger is an outstanding company!!!!!! Auto manufacturers recall their products and the investment is considerably more than $330.00. It may be cumberson to some but for them to take care of the problem and a free mag to boot, well what more can you ask. Yes they may have released the LCP before extensive testing but they are redeeming themselves in my book. Good job Ruger!


----------



## davis_b_1

Why the hell does everybody have a bug up there ass about Ruger, they are a great company. There have only been 3 reports of the LCP having an AD when dropped. Yes this is not good but around 60,000 gun's have been produced to date and only 3 have had this happen to them. They all have to pass certain drop tests to be able to sell. So get off your high horse and enjoy a good little gun.


----------



## TOF

davis_b_1 said:


> Why the hell does everybody have a bug up there ass about Ruger, they are a great company. There have only been 3 reports of the LCP having an AD when dropped. Yes this is not good but around 60,000 gun's have been produced to date and only 3 have had this happen to them. They all have to pass certain drop tests to be able to sell. So get off your high horse and enjoy a good little gun.


Nice first post. Where did the bug up your ass come from?

One bullet in the ass from a defective gun is all it takes to turn me off that particular model and you say three have gone off when they shouldn't. What makes you so sure it was only three?:smt076If that is acceptable then I guess we should be willing to suffer a few thousand AD's and resultant injuries and death per year among the 80 million or so gun owners.

If you take the time to read some other posts in the Ruger section you will see that some of us like Ruger products that work.

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219

TOF said:


> Nice first post. Where did the bug up your ass come from?
> 
> One bullet in the ass from a defective gun is all it takes to turn me off that particular model and you say three have gone off when they shouldn't. What makes you so sure it was only three?:smt076If that is acceptable then I guess we should be willing to suffer a few thousand AD's and resultant injuries and death per year among the 80 million or so gun owners.
> 
> If you take the time to read some other posts in the Ruger section you will see that some of us like Ruger products that work.
> 
> Enjoy :mrgreen:


+1...What he said on both, first post and liking Ruger products.:smt023


----------



## davis_b_1

TOF said:


> Nice first post. Where did the bug up your ass come from?
> 
> One bullet in the ass from a defective gun is all it takes to turn me off that particular model and you say three have gone off when they shouldn't. What makes you so sure it was only three?:smt076If that is acceptable then I guess we should be willing to suffer a few thousand AD's and resultant injuries and death per year among the 80 million or so gun owners.
> 
> If you take the time to read some other posts in the Ruger section you will see that some of us like Ruger products that work.
> 
> Enjoy :mrgreen:


Thanks, I have heard from my local dealer where I bought my LCP that is Ruger was only aware of 3 AD's, then have also read this on other forums. I know it's not good to have it happen and don't blame them for recalling it, I think they are handling it in a very good way. I just don't understand why everybody is slamming them so bad for handling there screw-up in such a good way.


----------



## bruce333

Ruger's Updated (Post-Recall) LCP .380 Pocket Pistol
by Jeff Quinn 
http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-LCP2.htm


> Ruger learned that it was a possibility with some of the early pistols that, if dropped, they might accidentally fire. I know of no reports that an LCP ever did actually unintentionally discharge,


There are also photos posted of an after recall gun with the diamond mark visible that Ruger stamps in the frame.


----------



## buck32

Thanks Bruce333. I was wondering what the difference would be when I got mine back; good informative article.


----------



## onalandline

I was thinking about getting a Ruger LCP. Is that recommened after all this recall crap?


----------



## Bisley

onalandline said:


> I was thinking about getting a Ruger LCP. Is that recommened after all this recall crap?


They are good little pistols. I sent mine in, even though I don't drop guns, and it was back in a week, working perfectly...just as it was when I sent it off.

Ruger is a good company that makes good guns. They just 'screwed the pooch' on this one, and had to go to a lot of expense to make it right.


----------



## Shortlid

*Gander Moutain has a sale on them*

The Ruger LCP .380ACP Semi-Auto Pistol is on sale at Gander Moutain I was going to buy it as a self protection concel carry peice for my wife. Glad I saw this post first!


----------



## bruce333

Shortlid said:


> The Ruger LCP .380ACP Semi-Auto Pistol is on sale at Gander Moutain I was going to buy it as a self protection concel carry peice for my wife. Glad I saw this post first!


Any old gun for sale at a dealer should have been fixed, and new guns would have been manufactured with the fix to begin with.

Ruger - LCP™ Product Safety Warning and Recall Notice



> *5/20/09 - LCP Recall Update
> How to determine if your pistol needs the retrofit*: All LCP pistols bearing prefix "370" (that is, serial number 370-xxxxx) may be affected. Newly manufactured and retrofitted "370" prefix LCP pistols with the new hammer mechanism installed have been marked with a diamond in the flat portion of the slot just behind and below the hammer as shown to the right. Going forward, new pistols will be marked with the serial number prefix "371" (serial number 371-xxxxx) or higher. Pistols with the "371" prefix or higher (for example, 372, 373, etc.) are not affected.


----------



## Shortlid

*OK*

Thanks for the reply so I shoudl be Ok geting one for the wife since they should be upgraded for the recall now.:mrgreen:


----------



## KMX

Good to see them recall and clear it up. I have a 371 model.


----------



## jdeere9750

KMX said:


> Good to see them recall and clear it up. I have a 371 model.


Just a heads up, original post date was about 4 years ago.


----------



## onalandline

jdeere9750 said:


> Just a heads up, original post date was about 4 years ago.


----------



## Shipwreck

jdeere9750 said:


> Just a heads up, original post date was about 4 years ago.


----------



## NRA_guy

Brandon1 said:


> I think that it shows what kind of company Ruger is to recall them in the first place, replace them for free, ship for free and back with a free mag.


I agree. I thought CZ was a fine company until a friend and I each got their early CZ Rami in .40 S&W.

They had a terrible FTF (nose dive into the base of the ramp).

I joined the CZ forum and they were filled with folks suffering the same problem.

CZ never did admit to the problem, but if you called and complained they would take your gun back and polish the ramp (totally useless---recall the problem was nose diving into the base of the ramp).

Somebody finally figured out that the problem was weak mag springs. CZ was using the same spring in .40 as they used in the 9 mm Rami.

Replacing them with +10% solves the problem.

I think CZ finally changed the springs in later Rami .40 guns.

It turned me off on buying any more CZ guns.

Ruger would have done a recall---or more likely never sold them with weak mag springs in the first place.


----------



## meshugunner

After a few experiences with Ruger customer service, I became a dedicated fan. Yes I've had problems with some of their guns but I bought a brand new S&W 686 and it was out of time right out of the box. Took 6 months and ten calls to get it fixed.

I once sent Ruger a 35yr old Single Six that I bought second hand. I never even got a phone call with an estimate. The gun came back in two days; they had replaced and timed in two new cylinders and the trigger mechanism - no charge. Not even shipping.


----------



## BigCityChief

bruce333 said:


> Ruger's Updated (Post-Recall) LCP .380 Pocket Pistol
> by Jeff Quinn
> http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-LCP2.htmThere are also photos posted of an after recall gun with the diamond mark visible that Ruger stamps in the frame.


Thanks - that's good to know.


----------



## Garyshome

Mine is not recalled! That's good but no free mag!


----------



## Shipwreck

Garyshome said:


> Mine is not recalled! That's good but no free mag!


You do know this thread was started over 5 years ago, right?


----------

